# A bit disturbing but dog related



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P1I4ZhOc1Xg&feature=related

Anyone want to give their idea of what is going on here? Im not one to watch twisted videos but this one found me while cruising. 

Im gona guess the dog had bite work training of some sort?
Do you think the women and the man holding the dogs rear legs were the owners? The dog seemed a bit two at ease when its legs were being held by them? But then it turned on them? Im gona guess they were not but I don’t know for sure. That woman seemed pretty aggressive towards the dog, anyway you look at it that woman was pretty tough. It was also interesting that when the man and the woman dropped the dogs legs that it first targeted the women but then attacked the man? 

The dog was not as amped up as I thought a dog may be in this situation. It seemed pretty calm and was making choices? 

Something I found interesting was the fact that the dog could have fought the man with the gun even after being fired at-at close range (obviously if it did not chose flight). Whenever I see the bite work training videos of the dog attacking the bad guy with a gun I always assumed the dog would be dead before it got the bite. But this video shows other could happen. If the dog decided to attack the guy with the gun I think it would have got in on him and succeeded. 

If a single dog could cause this much havoc could you imagine what several dogs could do if sent on one man from different angles and how much sending more than one dog increases the chance of success? 

Obviously I am getting a bit carried away playing cowboys and Indians from my couch but the video has a lot going on in it. I’ll just adjust my pillows now and see what else I can do to contribute to the dog world.\\/


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

I saw this video yrs ago when pit bulls were being banned in Ontario , where i live, as far as i know the lady is the dogs owner, and is scared of him , i wouldnt say the dog had bite work training but i dont know for sure, holding the legs up is a thing that alot of pit bull owners are taught to do , but usually its to break up a dog fight as the breed in general is not normally human aggressive.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

There is a lot going on in that video, any idea what country?


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

They're speaking Russian.

Grabbing the hind legs is more generally known over there (at least according to dog owning family friends), as a way to break up a fight. I can't tell if the lady is the owner or not. The pit could be a stray, a lot of dogs got dumped when times were rough, people couldn't afford to feed them and just turned them loose. Really doubt the dog had bite training... At least he doesn't appear to be targeting the usually taught areas to bite?

And the bunch of militia men running and shooting at a small moving target scares the hell outta me. I hope no one accidentaly got in their way.

I also hope the man's fingers were ok, that bite looked nasty.


----------



## Tanya Beka (Aug 12, 2008)

Partway through after the dog attacks the man and the lady is holding him again by his back legs she tries a technique called the "helicopter". Old school dog trainers seems to think that swinging a dog around in circles like a helicopter blade causes them to get dizzy and you to get the upper hand. Obviously didn't work for her.

This video sucks. I don't like it one bit.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Tanya Beka said:


> Partway through after the dog attacks the man and the lady is holding him again by his back legs she tries a technique called the "helicopter". Old school dog trainers seems to think that swinging a dog around in circles like a helicopter blade causes them to get dizzy and you to get the upper hand. Obviously didn't work for her.
> 
> This video sucks. I don't like it one bit.


So do you think its her dog? I don’t know if anyone will know the true truth?


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

I saw this video quite some time ago. The lifting of the legs is something some APBT and other bulldog breed owners will do to stop a dog fight. It works for some dogs, doesn't work for others. 

There's really no way to tell if that man and woman own the dog or not. Could have been they just stepped up to try and help the first guy who got bit. Who knows?


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

But they likely know about dogs or specifically that breed if there lifting the legs like that, So it might be there’s


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

i am pretty sure i said it was the ladies dog, maybe keep asking if anyone knows whos dog it is ? the answer may change?


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

If you re-read it you don’t sound all too confident about yourself so I wrote it off as useless.


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

then why ask?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Breaking up a dog fight by pulling the dogs apart by the legs has been on the Leerburg site for years. Once the dogs are apart you get a LEASH on them and keep them separated. Nobody (not even a Russian) is going to be able to maintain control by holding on to any dogs back legs for very long :-(
"Helicoptering" is a technique using a leash and collar NOT spinning a dog by his back legs. More entertaining then the video were the comments. Mental retardation is reaching epidemic proportions :-(


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Chris McDonald said:


> But they likely know about dogs or specifically that breed if there lifting the legs like that, So it might be there’s


Nope, the first time I heard of this technique was from a family friend who had a fox terrier. Then same advice was given to my parents by a spaniel owner. It is NOT specific to pit/bulldog owners OVER THERE. Any untrained dog can fight.



> Breaking up a dog fight by pulling the dogs apart by the legs has been on the Leerburg site for years. Once the dogs are apart you get a LEASH on them and keep them separated. Nobody (not even a Russian) is going to be able to maintain control by holding on to any dogs back legs for very long


My grandma in Russia can barely turn on a computer. She can't read english. I really don't think those folks would have even heard of Leerburg... 

I do wish one of the guys there had the presense of mind to throw a noose over the dog's head and tie it up to something.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

That method of breaking up a fight ("wheelbarrowing," not "helicoptering") has been around and well-known for a looooong time, for any and all breeds. (Of course Thomas is right about then leashing the dog.) LB didn't make it up, but it's been on there for many years.  
_
"I do wish one of the guys there had the presense of mind to throw a noose over the dog's head and tie it up to something." _ I agree. Seems obvious, doesn't it?

I remember hearing that method as a pretty young girl, and I'm "mature." Almost as "mature" as Bob. :lol:


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

HI Anna

I didn't mean that Ed invented the technique only that it's been around forever. It's an effective way to break up a dog fight without putting your hands between two biting dogs BUT then you have to get control of the biting end of the dog. Like you said too bad someone didn't put a noose (leash) over the dogs neck. I didn't think the dog was all that vicious, but you can only put up with someone treating you like a Turkey wishbone :-(`


Anna Kasho said:


> Nope, the first time I heard of this technique was from a family friend who had a fox terrier. Then same advice was given to my parents by a spaniel owner. It is NOT specific to pit/bulldog owners OVER THERE. Any untrained dog can fight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The wheel barrow method is even older then me.:-o
When I did ob classes we kept a tupperwhare tub with a beach towl in it. The towel was 'Moist", not soaked, with a water/ amonia mix. Toss that over the dogs head and the fight/grip stops pretty quickly.
One of the best "release" techniques I've ever seen was with two kerrys going at it. Two men did the wheelbarrow thing and the dog with the best grip got a finger shoved up his ass. Worked like a charm.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

One tried and useful method is to grab hold of each of the dog's tails, not hind legs, but absolutely simultaneously. It's never failed us, regardless of aggression or size of dog.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Gillian Schuler said:


> One tried and useful method is to grab hold of each of the dog's tails, not hind legs, but absolutely simultaneously. It's never failed us, regardless of aggression or size of dog.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Sucks wit a couple of Rotties or some of the smaller terriers though. :grin:


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Gillian Schuler said:


> One tried and useful method is to grab hold of each of the dog's tails, not hind legs, but absolutely simultaneously. It's never failed us, regardless of aggression or size of dog.


What has happened when you have done that Gillian, grabbing a dog's tail when it is fired up ?

I know what has happened when I have done it. dog just redirects the aggression on the tail puller before resuming business...kinda risky !

Unless of course they are of the short tail variety Bob mentions :smile:.


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> One of the best "release" techniques I've ever seen was with two kerrys going at it. Two men did the wheelbarrow thing and the dog with the best grip got a finger shoved up his ass. Worked like a charm.


A friend was in the conformation ring with a handler that thought it would be a good idea to show father and son Staffies as a brace. They used this method to break them up!

We were taught at our obed club to grab the back legs with a twisting action to break up fights. Then swing them around till the owner gets there if they're going to redirect. 

Laura


----------



## Steve Strom (May 25, 2008)

I don't see any dog fight on the video. I thought it was a seminar teaching the 100% successful 4 decoy outing protocol. I don't speak Russian though.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Steve Strom said:


> I don't see any dog fight on the video. I thought it was a seminar teaching the 100% successful 4 decoy outing protocol. I don't speak Russian though.


Now that's funny Steve. I don't care what anyone else tell you


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Now that's funny Steve. I don't care what anyone else tell you


Thomas and I agree for the first time


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Chris McDonald said:


> Thomas and I agree for the first time


And it's only the second day of 2012. Maybe there's some truth in that Mayan Calendar thing and this year being the end of the World? ;-)


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Still alot of days to go


----------

